
Nginx Is Now Officially Part of F5 - freedomben
https://www.nginx.com/blog/nginx-is-now-officially-part-of-f5/?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiTldNM1pUTmlNemN3WmpWbCIsInQiOiJWTUxoSnRVWE9aRWtcL2M4QUlBdTV5UDJzZ0o2S09wRjlWYUF1TkZqdFFKdHRVaUpXQWRueVhSc1wvYStoRTRCd2NETndGRVJaSkJrZURYdk9FU01RVUtkd3c4dzJaejdvOXZNbThYY3FhQVFucmpcL05JRnQ4aWY4cVBsOW1obEFsdCJ9
======
freedomben
I've been concerned about this, but at least for now F5 is committing to
maintain the open sourceness of nginx. They are saying the right things:

> F5 is fully committed to open source, which has been core to NGINX
> throughout its history, starting with Igor Sysoev’s first release of NGINX
> code in 2004 and continuing with the release of NGINX Unit in 2017. We know
> the proof will be in the proverbial pudding on this one, so let our actions
> speak for us over the coming months and years.

